#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Can Someone Explain me what is Database Partitioning?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

As much as I know, Database Partitioning is the process where very large tables are divided into multiple smaller parts.
It's help to less the data scan so the data can run faster.


Can someone give me a clear explanation about Database Partitioning?


Thank You!

----------

